# my male bettas



## african cake queen (Jul 29, 2011)

like this one.




may mate this one.


----------



## Kenny (Jul 29, 2011)

As common fish they don't get enough credit imo. Very pretty fish.


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 29, 2011)

momo said:


> like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






the first one is green , its a pain to get a good photo. got a new male today hes like a lite orange. no pics. i have a couple of lucky females , just ready to meet their men! see what happens.the male have bubbles nest ready.lol lindy



Kenny said:


> As common fish they don't get enough credit imo. Very pretty fish.



i agree. they are pretty, easy to keep and easy to breed. i had atleast 5 fish around the house , and my husband didnt notice till i put a picture of marilyn monroe behind one of the fish! i now have 6. lindy


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the 2nd one..


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 29, 2011)

Very pretty!! What do you do with the babies, do you sell them?


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 30, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Very pretty!! What do you do with the babies, do you sell them?



giving them to facebook friends.why you want one? 'lol' lindy


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 30, 2011)

wish picture came out better. new young male .


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 30, 2011)

momo said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Very pretty!! What do you do with the babies, do you sell them?
> ...



I think I am a little far!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 4, 2011)

nice fish, i got my brother and sister one a few weeks back


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't seem to find really healthy ones around my area. I love betta fish, though! And yours are beautiful


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 4, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> I can't seem to find really healthy ones around my area. I love betta fish, though! And yours are beautiful


hi stephanie, i know! they sit and rot in those cups that they sell them in. wait till they get a delivery of fresh ones. the longest i had one live was 5 years. the blue one died the other day. he jumped out of tank. he was still alive when i found him, but it was too late . the next day he was bellied up. poor thing.they are alot of fun and easy to keep.i am putting in a string with a cat bell attached to see if they will ring the bell. had a gold fish that did it, see what happens.'lol' lindy


----------

